# OBX Camber kit



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Anyone ever buy this? I have camber bolts which I never installed. I was looking at the Tein camber plate and I just found this. What are your thoughts

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7940906705&category=33581&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

do we STILL have to tell you OBX is crap? seriously?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> Anyone ever buy this? I have camber bolts which I never installed. I was looking at the Tein camber plate and I just found this. What are your thoughts
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7940906705&category=33581&sspagename=WDVW


If you're going to get eccentric bolts you may as well pay the extra 5 bucks and get the Eibach one. You still have to check them relatively frequently, but they are supposed to be a little less prone to slipping or snapping than the rest.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I bought my camber bolts about 1 year ago and haven't had any problems with them. But I don't use my car for anything other than a point A to B driver (no track time). I also check the bolts every time I change the oil.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I bought my camber bolts about 1 year ago and haven't had any problems with them. But I don't use my car for anything other than a point A to B driver (no track time). I also check the bolts every time I change the oil.


That's precisely the kind of use and maintenance camber bolts were made for and require.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> I bought my camber bolts about 1 year ago and haven't had any problems with them. But I don't use my car for anything other than a point A to B driver (no track time). I also check the bolts every time I change the oil.


I do pretty much the same. Cmon its sentra with a 1.6 N/A its no race car :fluffy: 


Untill tax return :thumbup:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I guess you didn't read the fine print. At the bottom of the desciption (for part no BX14) it says:

_*BX41, 42, 43, 44, 45 is camber bolt and will only be adjustable up to +-1 degree camber._

Don't you already have these?

Lew


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

The Tein pillar will they work on my agx/tein set up?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> The Tein pillar will they work on my agx/tein set up?


Anyone know if this will work?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Why would you buy the crappy eBay kit when the Eibach kit is cheaper?

link


----------

